# Frequency of wearing AF berets



## dimsum (28 Oct 2007)

Just a question before I attempt to buy one of those "Belgian"-style berets from the C&E Museum:

For the next little while (say, 18-24 months) I'll be bumping around doing OJT at 1 CanAirDiv Flight Safety and doing my BANC at CFANS.  Before I make a trip to Kingston (apparently the closest place to Quebec that sells those berets), does anyone know how often they are worn in Winnipeg, or what the dress of the day is over there?  Basically, should I just forget about ordering a 2nd beret and order a 2nd wedge instead?

Thanks!


----------



## navymich (28 Oct 2007)

Dimsum, check out  this thread.  Supposedly you can order them online now www.logistikunicorp.com.


----------



## dimsum (28 Oct 2007)

Merci AirMich,

How's North Bay treating ya?


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (28 Oct 2007)

By far the majority wear wedges but there's a few kicking around with berets. Wear whatever you find most comfortable.

I prefer the wedge because it doesn't mess up your hair and it fits nicely in the pocket behind the pen sleeves on the flight suit.


----------



## Inch (28 Oct 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Dimsum, check out  this thread.  Supposedly you can order them online now www.logistikunicorp.com.



Logistik's are not the same. I have a Belgian and it's different from the ones Logistik sells, theirs still have the grommet holes on the right side, Belgians do not. Also, theirs have the backing that allows a metal cap badge to slide into the front, Belgians have a single piece of cardboard that is not attached to the wool at all, it's only sewn into the band. 

Just opinion here though, I thought the ones from Logistik were thicker and bigger than the Belgian that I have. From my point of view, it looked like they had just replaced the leather band with a cloth one, but didn't make changes to the rest of the design.


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Oct 2007)

...or wear a beret and set yourself apart from the clag...   ;D


----------



## aesop081 (28 Oct 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> ...or wear a beret and set yourself apart from the clag...   ;D



I only wear my beret down in the US...that way i don't get misstaken for an officer  ;D


----------



## medaid (28 Oct 2007)

Well the thing is that they have somewhat changed their designs at least on the black ones it seems. The crown is smaller and it looks overall sharper and nice. In fact, I would go as far as saying that my Logistiks one is BETTER then my Belgique.


----------



## Sub_Guy (28 Oct 2007)

Not too many berets kicking around CFANS, order a second wedge to wear with your No. 1's.


----------

